# Got Select Plus Card But No Info On United Club



## seat38a (Feb 18, 2015)

Well, I just got my select plus card in the mail. It lists all the coupons that I am supposed to get online but those have not appeared yet. Anyways, my biggest concern is that there are no information regarding United Club access such has number of people allowed etc. Can anyone point me in the direction of the rules for United Club access?


----------



## Shortline (Feb 18, 2015)

I thought that ship had sailed, wasn't 2014 the last year for the United partnership?

Edit-just looked, and it's still on the benefits list on the AGR website, who knows, good luck!


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 18, 2015)

seat38a said:


> Well, I just got my select plus card in the mail. It lists all the coupons that I am supposed to get online but those have not appeared yet. Anyways, my biggest concern is that there are no information regarding United Club access such has number of people allowed etc. Can anyone point me in the direction of the rules for United Club access?


Per AGR Insider at Flyertalk, AGR Select Plus and Select Executive members are allowed one guest at United Clubs. The attendant can verify your AGR status for UC access by swiping your card.


----------



## SubwayNut (Feb 20, 2015)

Anyone know the status about getting into 'partner' United Lounges like Maple Leaf Clubs in Canada when flying United?

I have a trip there coming up, flying United ticketed round-trip although the return is on Air Canada with a layover in Toronto. I'm trying to figure out if AGR S+ would get me access. There are no UnitedClubs in Canada since United simply uses Air Canada's lounges. The UnitedClub access rules page has a long statement on Air Canada paid members (they offer annual membership to lounges like United) access to United Clubs, the Maple Leaf Clubs website says nothing on even United Club Access.

I assume the answer is United Club's only? (I've also wondered about the UnitedClub in Cooperation with Copa Clubs in Latin America who's status as 'United Clubs' is also unclear on their website).


----------



## jis (Feb 20, 2015)

AFAICT all you get with S+ is United Club access. You do not get Star Gold status which is required to get access to the other clubs. But I could be wrong. Best is to call United and ask them.

Copa Club now requires United Club Card or Star Gold status AFAICT. The tight integration between United and Copa is history.


----------



## seat38a (Feb 23, 2015)

I called AGR and asked about how many people you can enter the United Club with. So select+ is allowed to take one other person into United Club.


----------



## saxman (Feb 26, 2015)

You get one guest and can only enter actual United Clubs. But that does include Tokyo and Hong Kong! I've used my AGR S+ at both and had no trouble getting in.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2015)

In case if anyone at United Club gives you any hassle, just look at this page

http://www.united.com/web/en-US/content/travel/airport/lounge/access.aspx

Need to click on gray "+Other" horizontal bar, just above "United Global First Lounges."


----------



## seat38a (Mar 1, 2015)

Guest said:


> In case if anyone at United Club gives you any hassle, just look at this page
> 
> http://www.united.com/web/en-US/content/travel/airport/lounge/access.aspx
> 
> Need to click on gray "+Other" horizontal bar, just above "United Global First Lounges."


Thanks for this! This as really been the only "Hard Written" information so far on the United Club policy.


----------

